# Lighting Questions



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have 30 G tank with fake plants but I think they look bad so I want to get real ones. I have a stock 17 w fluorescent light on it. Is this light sufficient enough o even support low light plants and maybe some medium light? My lfs charges a fortune for any sort of lighting so I am trying to avoid buying new lights at all costs. Thanks


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

The fixture you have is only 17 watts, that isn't enough for low light plants and it may be the wrong spectrum. If you had a dual lamp fixture with 17 watts each (34 total), it would be good enough for some low light plants. The best spectrum for plants is 6500k.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well 17w would be enough on a 10g but not so much on a 30g. However you can change out your bulb and get a more correct spectrum and give it a shot. Low light plants don't really need much in the way of light. They won't grow very fast, like snail pace! But they should be able to survive. And there are plenty of ways to be cost effective with lighting and aquariums in general. If I bought everything I have either made or bought at a hardware store from a LFS, I would have almost triple the money into my aquariums! You just to keep your eye open.


----------



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

hotwingz said:


> Well 17w would be enough on a 10g but not so much on a 30g. However you can change out your bulb and get a more correct spectrum and give it a shot. Low light plants don't really need much in the way of light. They won't grow very fast, like snail pace! But they should be able to survive. And there are plenty of ways to be cost effective with lighting and aquariums in general. If I bought everything I have either made or bought at a hardware store from a LFS, I would have almost triple the money into my aquariums! You just to keep your eye open.


So you're saying I should check Home Depot or something. Sounds good, but I want something that will fit on my hood snugly. Should I check amazon?


----------



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

I was looking on amazon and I found this. 30 w led. Is that good for low and medium light plants if I got two of them? So I would have 60 w which is 2 watts per gallon. Hopefully because two of these would be the same $$$ as my current lighting fixture at lfs! Here's a link! 30W LED Aquarium Flood Light COOL White High Power Fish Tank Lighting Reef Plant D?cor Salt Fresh H2O Main Lighting, Sub Lighting, Fresh Water Tanks, Salt Water Tanks:Amazon:Home Improvement


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Your on the right track. on my tanks I have gone to Lowe's and had pieces of glass cut to fit for pennies on the dollar to what a glass lid costs at the LFS. I have also from there bought simple strip lights from Lowes and Home Depot and replaced the bulbs and been under $30.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just bought a Current Satellite LED Plus setup. It's was 150 for the 55g size tank. The pamphlet that it came with says all colors (red green blue and white) are at 6500k.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I too have the Satellite Plus 48" for a 55. So far, my low-light plants are doing well. Best prices are at Ken's fish; online is better to buy from by far.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Another option if your not wanting to spend much is CFL lights. I have not used these but have read articles and seen YouTube video from people that use them and claim they work well. Here are two links fixture and bulb. Depending on where you live you might be able to find these items at local hardware or department store.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I forgot about that! I have seen people take clip on desk lamps and put CFL grow bulbs in the and have beautiful planted tanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

FishPerson6 said:


> I was looking on amazon and I found this. 30 w led. Is that good for low and medium light plants if I got two of them? So I would have 60 w which is 2 watts per gallon. Hopefully because two of these would be the same $$$ as my current lighting fixture at lfs! Here's a link! 30W LED Aquarium Flood Light COOL White High Power Fish Tank Lighting Reef Plant D?cor Salt Fresh H2O Main Lighting, Sub Lighting, Fresh Water Tanks, Salt Water Tanks:Amazon:Home Improvement


If you are interested in LED lighting, personally I feel you should either get a Finnex or Current fixture. For that sized tank you really can't go wrong with either. You will need to get control of the light as you will not be able to blast it all day or you get algae. Also, WPG rules do not work for LEDs and really only applies to T8 bulbs.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

"Not blasting all day" would logically mean about, say, six to seven hours on full spectrum? Just wondering.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Uhhh...yes. I would say 8hrs max. FWIW, I keep all of mine on 7hrs max. I have low, med, and high light tanks.

By the way...you need to post pics of your "planted" tank in the post your planted tank thread!!!


----------



## FishPerson6 (Apr 1, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> If you are interested in LED lighting, personally I feel you should either get a Finnex or Current fixture. For that sized tank you really can't go wrong with either. You will need to get control of the light as you will not be able to blast it all day or you get algae. Also, WPG rules do not work for LEDs and really only applies to T8 bulbs.


Ok will keep that in mind!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have had success with LED lights and plants. I was getting ready to full bore switch to LED on all my tanks. Well I got a great deal on a T5 HO and have been much happier and so are my plants. However on a smaller tank you will be fine! Get a good timer, and make a photo journal and post it here! I did that with my current project and its nice to see the progress!


----------

